
Show HN: Remote Work Statistics - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/remote-work-statistics
======
raunometsa
I made this. Must say that there's probably not too much useful info yet as I
don't have a huge amount of data. But maybe it's still fun and it gets better
every day.

I've been thinking about opening up community editing if HN people would like
to add info about the company they are working at remotely. I currently have:

* 188 remote companies who work in

* 1310 cities across

* 94 countries

There are following categories:

* TOP 10 most cities

* TOP 10 most countries

* TOP 10 hottest climate (idk why I made this)

* TOP 10 benefits

* Cities with most teams

